# SICK!



## RSHEPPICK (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey all, I have been doing many different tests taking all different type of pills and the last month or so I have had the worst heartburn, my doctor found on my upper scope that it was very red and had me take some pills (at that time I havenï¿½t felt heartburn b4) nothing changed in the last couple of months, but it just started to be always there 24 hours a day 7 days a week I have the worst heartburn where I cant drink anything but water or milk or it makes it that much worse, last night I ate a piece of pizza and a glass of cranberry juice and 1 hour later I felt like there was a fire in my chest and throat and I felt like I was having a heart attack ( im 21 ) 2 months ago I thought I was having a heart attack when his started and they did EKG's and stuff on me and everything looked good. Has anyone ever run into this? I was taking Nexium but I ran out (got laid off) from my job and the insurance quit however, I found a new job and my insurance goes into effect on May 1st.Ronnie


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi Ronnie,I just sent you my Dr's name and address. Have youtryed anything for heartburn? Like previced?Did they test for a Hiatus Hernia? Pizza use to kill me. Sorry you are having such a bad time.  I know I sometimes I wonder about my heart when I have pains once in awhile, I always brush it off as pains from the surgery, but I know that the greasted pain after my surgery was more on my right side.What kind of work do you do? Who are you working for?Did you have Ins. 3 months ago?


----------

